# Found a new gadget for the M



## jefflinde (Dec 3, 2014)

I was cruising the Japanese canon store to see what cool stuff they get that we cant and i came across a DC adapter that replaces the battery in the EOS M and allows you to keep the EOS M powered continuously from a wall outlet. This is the canon kit "Canon AC Adapter Kit ACK-E12" but there are 3rd party ones as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2014)

jefflinde said:


> I was cruising the Japanese canon store to see what cool stuff they get that *we cant*



The Canon AC Adapter Kit ACK-E12 is $65, in stock today at B&H.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Dec 3, 2014)

I wonder if keeping it plugged into the wall for continuous use would overheat it?


----------



## dcm (Dec 3, 2014)

Pieces Of E said:


> I wonder if keeping it plugged into the wall for continuous use would overheat it?



It shouldn't. Heat inside the camera body come from the battery and the electronics. Unlike a battery where the heat is generated within the camera body, the heat of the adapter is generated in the external brick. The battery shaped portion of the adapter simply provides an electrical connection, no heat. So there should be a net reduction of heat in the body since it will only be from the camera electronics themselves.

The EOS M manual warns that using any thing other than the Canon AC Adapter Kit ACK-E12 may cause overheating, etc.

My T2i/550D had warnings about overheating while shooting movies and that the camera would shut down automatically after displaying a warning. It happened to me a few times when running on batteries. No such warnings mentioned in the EOS M manual.


----------



## lw (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's my review of a 3rd party one
http://eos-m.net/reviews/review-power-to-the-m-mains-power-adaptors-for-eos-m/

Can't say I have found any issues with overheating


----------



## jefflinde (Dec 3, 2014)

i also found native EF-M extension tubes. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KNIADBU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------

